# Milwaukee AirSnake- Drain Gun



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has used or know someone who has used this.






I could see where this would be handy; perhaps an old drum trap on a tub that can't be snaked. I have a feeling it would take some decent pressure to clear it. But I would be afraid of blowing apart the p-trap at that point.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Went to fergy today and I saw the flyer. Looks like the red and black is invading the drain cleaning https://www.milwaukeetool.com/drain-cleaning


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Standard Drain said:


> Just curious if anyone has used or know someone who has used this.
> 
> MilwaukeeÂ® M12â„¢ Airsnakeâ„¢ Drain Cleaning Air Gun - YouTube
> 
> ...


Just a battery powered version of the same thing, General Pipe Cleaner
has had on the market for many years had one all the way back in 1975
when I first started plumbing in the right job it works OK but still need a power snake for when it does not work,


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

KINETIC WATER RAM BY GENERAL

Here’s a compact, light weight tool for quickly opening clogged sinks, toilets and tubs. It handles rust, grease, sediment, and scale in lines up through 4″ in diameter.

The Kinetic Water Ram uses a burst of compressed air that drives a shock wave (kinetic energy) through water to break up stoppage. It’s particularly useful when the stoppage is on the far side of a drum trap or series of tight bends, since the shock wave can travel around bends without losing its force.


----------

